# range master electric smoker



## ejhedden72 (May 20, 2017)

I tried a search and couldn't find anything.  Has any one heard of, or used a range master elect smoker?  Saw them at a store called Aldi's on sale for $100. Not alot of info on them other than they kinda resemble a stock MES.


----------



## old sarge (May 20, 2017)

Found this video.  It is an owners review. The food part shows up around the 5 minute and 8 minute marks, and continues to the end.


----------



## ejhedden72 (May 20, 2017)

ok looks like its a rebadged analog master built 30.


----------



## dr k (May 20, 2017)

ejhedden72 said:


> I tried a search and couldn't find anything.  Has any one heard of, or used a range master elect smoker?  Saw them at a store called Aldi's on sale for $100. Not alot of info on them other than they kinda resemble a stock MES.


I got the ad on this as well. I did get the Range Master single probe remote digital thermometers from Aldi @ $6.49 and it calibrated in boiling water and they are great. I haven't seen them this year.  At Aldi when they're gone they're gone. They will honor the warranty on their products if you want to return them to the store during that time instead of dealing with the products customer service. There's no displays on their products. They also have a grill gazebo at $70 that I paid $130 at Menards 2 months ago and Menards was a great deal. 
-Kurt


----------



## old sarge (May 21, 2017)

Enjoy the smoker!


----------



## daricksta (May 22, 2017)

ejhedden72 said:


> I tried a search and couldn't find anything.  Has any one heard of, or used a range master elect smoker?  Saw them at a store called Aldi's on sale for $100. Not alot of info on them other than they kinda resemble a stock MES.


I looked at a couple of different videos. This one also looks like a Char-Broil Vertical Smoke and a Smoke Hollow. There's actually a bunch of lookalike electric or propane smokers made in China that all use the same components. The Smoke Hollow has the same exact metal spring door handle but it's on the right side. It also appears to have the same door therm. The Char-Broil has the same side carry handles but the door handle is different. The door therm also looks the same. 

Backyard smoking has become a huge market and a bunch of manufacturer's are trying to stake their claim in it. I've always thought that the Chinese factories offer standardized parts that were designed and manufactured years ago and the American manufacturers design their smokers based on the parts they choose to include, moving things around to make them look somewhat unique or different from similar smokers. But for us all those smokes basically look the same. It's the quality of the design, parts and construction I look at, besides reading the reviews of actual users, I consider before I make my buying choice. I would never buy a brand I never heard of or a brand that's an obvious knockoff of another brand. That being said, Masterbuilt has made smokers under other brand plates that looked different from MES units.


----------



## johninpa (May 18, 2018)

I wonder if a digital thermometer would have been used to accurately set the temp in the smoker was used, and a digital thermometer was used to determine if the meat was done to temperature was used, would the results have been better?


----------

